# CRO: Received vs Registered



## Moral Ethos (25 May 2010)

What is the difference between received and registered as regards documents submitted to the CRO?


----------



## RonanC (25 May 2010)

Received means just that - They have recieved it (posted or delivered by customer, paid for and entered onto the system and scanned for public viewing), but is awaiting further processing. Documents with a received status can and often are returned for amendments to be made.

Registered means that information contained on the form has been checked and if correct are then "registered" and the CRO Register is updated to reflect this - director details, registered office details, share/mortgage details and so on. 

Documents that appear as Registered are locked and cannot be returned for any reason unless a High Court order is obtained.


----------



## Moral Ethos (25 May 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Carey (26 May 2010)

RonanC said:


> Received means just that - They have recieved it (posted or delivered by customer, paid for and entered onto the system and scanned for public viewing), but is awaiting further processing. Documents with a received status can and often are returned for amendments to be made.
> 
> Registered means that information contained on the form has been checked and if correct are then "registered" and the CRO Register is updated to reflect this - director details, registered office details, share/mortgage details and so on.
> 
> Documents that appear as Registered are locked and cannot be returned for any reason unless a High Court order is obtained.


I am very interested in this. I recently filed an online B1 for a company. I was notified by email the other day that the status had changed to received. I did a search on the company and they had already updated the next ARD to next year. Seems strange they would do this if there was a chance of rejecting the return. Maybe online B1's are treated differently?


----------



## RonanC (26 May 2010)

Carey said:


> I am very interested in this. I recently filed an online B1 for a company. I was notified by email the other day that the status had changed to received. I did a search on the company and they had already updated the next ARD to next year. Seems strange they would do this if there was a chance of rejecting the return. Maybe online B1's are treated differently?


 
All annual returns are treated the same way. The ARD will move onto the next year when a return is filed and paid for (received). The details on the form will be checked at a later stage, but this does not affect the ARD in any way. 

If a form is returned for amendments, the NARD will remain as is. 

If a form is rejected (which means, you will also receive a credit note back for the amount originaly paid) your ARD will move back to that of the date of the rejected B1. A new B1 will be required for filing with the original ARD. This doesnt happen that often


----------



## Carey (26 May 2010)

There was an issue when I went to file the B1 online. It kept telling me it was not a single member company, despite me setting it up as one. It let me file the return and it then told me to file a form M1 for free. I assume that there was some error when the CRO originally incorporated the company. I submitted a M1 backdated to the date of incorporation, hopefully that will fix the problem. 

There do seem to be some problems with the online system.


----------



## Bill Struth (27 May 2010)

Carey said:


> There was an issue when I went to file the B1 online. It kept telling me it was not a single member company, despite me setting it up as one. It let me file the return and it then told me to file a form M1 for free. I assume that there was some error when the CRO originally incorporated the company. I submitted a M1 backdated to the date of incorporation, hopefully that will fix the problem.
> 
> There do seem to be some problems with the online system.


Sometimes when the companies are incorporated, they can be classified as 'private limited by shares' rather than 'single member limited by shares.' If this happens in future you should give the CRO a call and the classification can be checked and changed if necessary. 

I'm not sure if you'd call it a 'problem', but the thing with the online filing is that every detail on the form is checked before submission, which is not the case with the manual B1. This is why it may seem to throw up errors and warnings with regard to things that may have been entered on previous unregistered manual B1's.

The first B1 filed online is the tricky one. Any subsequent online B1's will be a lot more straightforward, as the details are retained on the system.


----------

